# ملح الطعام في مسحوق الغسيل



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (3 فبراير 2013)

سؤال لذوي الخبرة؟
هل اضافة ملح الطعام لمسحوق الغسيل يعتبر من باب الغش أم له فائدة
فقد قرأت في بعض المنتديات ان له فعالية في ازالة عسرة الماء اذا كانت نوعية الماء كلسية
أفيدوني دزاكم الله خيرا


----------

